# XFX HD 7770 Black Edition Super Overclock 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2012)

The XFX HD 7770 Black Edition Super Overclock is the company's flagship HD 7770. It comes with a massively improved heatsink, dual fan and large overclock out of the box. In our testing we are impressed by the ultra low noise and great performance improvement it delivers.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 15, 2012)

So where are the 78xx cards? Seems AMD is out to confuse the customer by chopping and changing model names every generation...


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 15, 2012)

I honestly think W1zz just broke a world record in benchmarking graphics cards.
For how many hours have you benched HD7770s W1zz? 72 Hours straight?

And the HD7800 series will come out later this month\early march


----------



## suraswami (Feb 15, 2012)

Amazingly low power consumption.  CF 2 cards and you are looking around 160w max for the cards and will give very decent performance.

Like W1z said if the cards are priced around the $130 I would definitely buy 2 and keep gaming for 2 more years happily.

As usual awesome review.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I wish 7770  had XFX's performance stock. But this looks to be the best option for the 7770's


----------



## magibeg (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm actually a little bit torn with that card. It definitely doesn't provide the best performance per dollar, but I could see it working out well in a htpc. Low power use but still capable of gaming.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 16, 2012)

they're more expensive than a 6870, and they are slower than 6870. thumb up or thumb down?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow looks like the card is really bandwidth starved. The factory overclock aside, with a measly 4% core OC and a pretty solid 25% memory OC, you get more than a 16% perf. boost.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 19, 2012)

Getting HD6850-like performance on a 128BIT card isn't an easy mission.
with my sample of the XFX HD7770SOC i got the memory to 1425Mhz and core to 1275Mhz, The performance increase was quite good


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 20, 2012)

i really love the looks


----------

